# Halloween fun build



## TRM (Oct 25, 2018)

I dug up some parts and an old broom and this happened! 












TRM Broom.jpg



__ TRM
__ Oct 25, 2018
__ 2



						Having some fun for Halloween!
					
















TRM Broom left



__ TRM
__ Oct 25, 2018
__ 2



						The under appreciated left side shot. lol


----------



## kreika (Oct 25, 2018)

Well if there was a real Harry Potter’s world I’d be cruising on this for sure. Very cool!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 25, 2018)

looks like a Zoom Broom....


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 25, 2018)

Looks like my first ex-wife's bike! V/r Shawn


----------



## TRM (Oct 25, 2018)

The original pumpkin light.












Schwinn Pumpkin Light



__ TRM
__ Oct 25, 2018
__ 2



						Just seems right.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Oct 25, 2018)

Oh wow have they legalized the happy smoke in your state too !


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 25, 2018)

That’s fantastic!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 25, 2018)

That is so cool!  all it needs is the witch in a flying 'W'  on it


----------



## Duchess (Oct 25, 2018)

I have a plan for a witch bike with a "magical" broom if the right frame pops up (grew up in Salem, MA), but this is much cooler!


----------



## catfish (Oct 26, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 26, 2018)

TRM said:


> The original pumpkin light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That’s perfect!!


----------



## anders1 (Oct 26, 2018)

That’s pretty cool!


----------



## Goldenrod (Oct 27, 2018)

What is it hanging from?
1) Fish line
2) Photo trick
3) Magic
The inside of the light is steel or ceramic?
The fork over the broom could be replaced by front bike fork?
While my handler is away,  can I rent the mind that came up with this?
The Chinese will be importing a cheap imitation of this before this Halloween.  We have to tie up everyone who sees this.  Me first.


----------



## TRM (Oct 27, 2018)

Thanks y'all!



A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Oh wow have they legalized the happy smoke in your state too !



Haha, no smoke here! 
Q. Why did the witch ride a broom? A. To get high.



Goldenrod said:


> What is it hanging from?
> 1) Fish line
> 2) Photo trick
> 3) Magic
> ...



It is suspended by #2 and #3. (Photoshop magic.)
The inside of the light is a plastic pumpkin that I cut to fit and painted.
The fork over the broom came off of a junk kids bike. I welded the seat post to it and two nuts for set screws to hold it on the broom handle.

Here's how it looked before the magic.


----------



## Phattiremike (Oct 28, 2018)

I dig it, very creative!


----------



## TRM (Oct 28, 2018)

Here's some detail pics. 
















Never throw out junk parts!


----------



## skiptooth (Oct 29, 2018)

looks fast !  how fast does it go?


----------



## Goldenrod (Oct 30, 2018)

You are a treasure!


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 30, 2018)

Awesome ride!


----------



## TRM (Oct 30, 2018)

skiptooth said:


> looks fast !  how fast does it go?



It does_ look_ fast but it's not really set up for speed. It is currently set up at a 39/16 (about 64 bristel inches). Nice for just cruising around (especially during a full moon). 



Goldenrod said:


> You are a treasure!





Hammerhead said:


> Awesome ride!



Thanks!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 30, 2018)

Killer!! As always.


----------



## Beek (Nov 3, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Looks like my first ex-wife's bike! V/r Shawn



Ditto! Second one as well!


----------

